# At the bottom of a topic why does it show



## gifi4 (Aug 29, 2010)

At the bottom of a thread why does it show Anonymous Users? What does it mean by Anonymous users, cause members are shown and guests but who are the anonymous users?

whoops where it says "topic" on the title I meant to write "thread"


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

People who prefer to remain hidden.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> People who prefer to remain hidden.


lol, as soon as I read your post I look down and "2 anonymous users" 
Why would you want to remain hidden on the forum, what's the point?


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 29, 2010)

Anonymous users are members that are logged in "as invisible" (that's an option you get when logging in). It means that you will be marked as being offline (while you're not), your last online time will be hidden, and your name doesn't show on profiles when you visit them.

It's mainly to prevent people from seeing you're online. It's more useful for mods than for members though. (Even though Mods will ALWAYS show up under the online staff list on the portal, even when invisible)

I'm anonymous now btw


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> lol, as soon as I read your post I look down and "2 anonymous users"
> Why would you want to remain hidden on the forum, what's the point?



What's the point of being seen?
I'm a hidden user, if you go to my profile, take a look at last seen and notice it says, "Private".
It's because we prefer not to have people stalking us or simply just wish to be left alone.

Ninja'd by tj_cool XD


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 29, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Anonymous users are members that are logged in "as invisible" (that's an option you get when logging in). It means that you will be marked as being offline (while you're not), your last online time will be hidden, and your name doesn't show on profiles when you visit them.
> 
> I'm anonymous now btw


I still don't see the point of it, you have a stalker on the 'temp and you don't want them to know when you go online etc.? lol

edit disregard that, hadn't noticed Phoenix's post.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> I still don't see the point of it, you have a stalker on the 'temp and you don't want them to know when you go online etc.? lol



Some people just wish to have their privacy.
That's the point.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> gifi4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, suppose you posted this before I did the edit, I said to disregard it.


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't really use it all that much before being promoted, but now I use it for when I don't want to be bothered (though even now I get a lot of PMs) and also to prevent people from thinking "Well there's a mod viewing the topic, let's just act completely different until he leaves"


edit: also, topic and thread are the same thing.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> yeah, suppose you posted this before I did the edit, I said to disregard it.



I'm a ninja like that.

I agree with tj_cool, it keeps people from bothering you so much or changing behavior.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> What's the point of being seen?
> I'm a hidden user, if you go to my profile, take a look at last seen and notice it says, "Private".
> It's because we prefer not to have people stalking us or simply just wish to be left alone.
> 
> Ninja'd by tj_cool XD


How do you do that p.g.? I can't seem to find the option to make it private


----------



## raing3 (Aug 29, 2010)




----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> How do you do that p.g.? I can't seem to find the option to make it private




The way raing3 shows in the picture, but keep in mind, you'll appear online to people on your friendlist.
I hate that option -_- >_>


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for taking the time to upload a picture


----------



## raing3 (Aug 29, 2010)

I was going to use it in my response to the first post but phoenixgoddess27 beat me to respond so I didn't bother posting. But this time I beat her to post.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

raing3 said:
			
		

> I was going to use it in my response to the first post but phoenixgoddess27 beat me to respond so I didn't bother posting. But this time I beat her to post.




You ninja'd the ninja, ah... very clever grasshopper, very clever...


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I'm in private it threw some people off.


----------



## Terminator02 (Aug 30, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Infinite Zero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's y I don't have any friends  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but i don't ever use that, 1 question, can you still view your own posts and topics created etc. (basically ur history on the temp) when you've posted in invisible mode


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> that's y I don't have any friends
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you can.


----------



## prowler (Aug 30, 2010)

I set mine as private because I generally don't like the idea of someone seeing what I'm doing on the Temp 24/7

It shows up on your profile at what thread you're looking at and it also shows here


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 29, 2010)

At the bottom of a thread why does it show Anonymous Users? What does it mean by Anonymous users, cause members are shown and guests but who are the anonymous users?

whoops where it says "topic" on the title I meant to write "thread"


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 30, 2010)

It is also quite useful for surfing on the job.

What kind of place that would care about it and not have screen looking/grabbing software I do not know but I guess there are scenarios (especially with the rise of very portable internet capable devices).

Many news sites (while we have news we are still mainly a forum) have similar anonymous posting/browsing options for similar reasons.


----------

